# Royal Blue



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Trying to do my own repairs on my Royal Blue engine. Cleaned reverse unit and commutator with solvent on engine. Removed old grease on gears and added new. Engine runs fine in forward and reverse on bench without tender hooked up and jumpered to transformer but does not run when I put engine cover back on and still jumpered the same way. I can spin motor by hand so linkage is fine. Tried reverse handle in both positions. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello, and welcome....I've restored/rebuilt several Royal Blues in the past 2 years. They are a nice little engine. It sounds like you maybe shorting something out on the inside of the boiler shell, pinching a wire with shell on, or maybe a solder joint is flexing when you apply the shell.. Check all your solder joints, look for any interference with your wiring, etc. Does it make any attempt to run with the shell on?? Try moving the reverse lever with the power on, and see if the engine lights up. Sometimes the lever can be finicky as to position when the shell is on. Try the same test with the shell off, moving the lever to it's maximum travel both ways with the power on...Just a small tip as to the motor.. When I do my rebuilds, I always replace the brushes and brush springs, making sure the brushes slide easily down the brush tube. They're very in-expensive so I just change them out. Also on the armature, I chuck the armature shaft in my drill press and place a piece of 400 paper under it while spinning the armature. This will flatten and re-face the armature. Be sure to clean out the 3 small slits in the armature face.I also remove the reverse drum and polish it with a bright boy for best electrical contact. Let us know what happens.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for info. I sprayed contact cleaner on reverse unit and wiped with a Q Tip but I did not polish. Checked contacts with an ohmmeter and they seemed ok. Brush and spring seemed ok so I put back in. Will check solder joints and wire and let you know what I find. Thanks again


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*RB*

By the way, does someone like Portlines sell the male connectors that plug in between tender and engine?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> By the way, does someone like Portlines sell the male connectors that plug in between tender and engine?


.. For the Royal Blue, you will need the 2 male plugs, with wires, that go into the jack panel from the tender. There are some on ebay right now.. Also try the Train Tender.. He has them for .50 cents apiece. Jeff Kane at the Train Tender is super!!! Doug Peck at PortLines is also great.... The ones that were on ebay are gone...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

On the S scale thread, I've posted several posts on a Royal Blue engine I did for a fellow member.. Just type in Royal Blue on the search box, and scroll down on that page until you find my thread(s).


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks Again


----------

